# New Website on the Belgic Confession



## dannyhyde (Nov 22, 2008)

I have launched belgicconfession.com as a means of gathering available resources on this Confession.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2008)

That is great, Danny! Kudos, and blessings!


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 22, 2008)

Great idea! I just subscribed to the blog feed!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 22, 2008)

You must have been reading my mind. I was just getting ready to start a thread asking for help finding resources on the Belgic Confession. 

Awesome!!!


----------



## SolaGratia (Nov 22, 2008)

Pastor Hyde, here is the book you mention at a less amount (Cheapest $23.24 used). 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0521088836/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=]Amazon.com: Calvinist Preaching and Iconoclasm in the Netherlands 1544-1569 (Cambridge Studies in Early Modern History): Phyllis Mack Crew: Books[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2008)

Gesetveemet said:


> Did the Belgic originally have Scripture references?



Nicolaas H. Gootjes (_The Belgic Confession: Its History and Sources_, pp. 27, 30) indicates that the original 1561 (French) edition did have Scripture references.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 24, 2008)

Some Thoughts on De Bres’ Dedication to Philip II « Confessio Belgica


----------

